# Intel HD audio confusion

## Xamindar

The 2.6.24 kernel has lots of new options for the HD audio driver.  How can I tell which ones I need?

I tried building them all, my sound did work.....sometimes.  Then I would have to reboot to get it back.

Then I tried no other options and now I have no sound at all.

```

   <M> Intel HD Audio                                                                 

           [ ]   Build hwdep interface for HD-audio driver                         

           [ ]   Build Realtek HD-audio codec support                                          

           [ ]   Build Analog Device HD-audio codec support                                 

           [ ]   Build IDT/Sigmatel HD-audio codec support                              

           [ ]   Build VIA HD-audio codec support                                       

           [ ]   Build ATI HDMI HD-audio codec support                             

           [ ]   Build Conexant HD-audio codec support                                  

           [ ]   Build C-Media HD-audio codec support                                  

           [ ]   Build Silicon Labs 3054 HD-modem codec support                     

           [ ]   Enable generic HD-audio codec parser                                   

           [*]   Aggressive power-saving on HD-audio                                 

           (0)     Default time-out for HD-audio power-save mode      

```

Any ideas?

----------

## jcat

I can't say exactly what options you need to select, but it can't do any harm to select most of them, I would select all of the "HD-audio codec" options to be safe at least.  Obviously you'll waste a tiny amount of memory and introduce some extra compile time, but that's all the harm it can do AFAIK.

Did you really have to reboot to get your sounds back?  Did you try just restarting ALSA?

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## pappy_mcfae

There is a bug report on this a similar issue with this driver. Please go to this URL to see the bug. I would suggest you make a bug report on the way that driver is working with your system. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## rolypoly

Xamindar, where do you get these options?

I'm trying to use 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 and currently have no sound (previous kernels worked perfectly).

When I configure my kernel using make menuconfig -> Device Drivers -> Sound -> ALSA -> PCI Devices and select Intel HD Audio, I don't get any other options whether modules or compiled in  :Sad: 

This has only happened with 2.6.24 onwards. Previous kernels work perfectly. I've also tried the alsa-drivers package (slightly newer 1.0.15 while the kernel is 1.0.14) but that doesn't work with 2.6.24 either. 

My chipset (Conexant) only got support in 1.0.14, so it should work with kernel 2.6.24, but dosen't.

Any ideas?

Thanks,

Roland.

----------

## cruzki

 *rolypoly wrote:*   

> Xamindar, where do you get these options?
> 
> I'm trying to use 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 ...

 

I think that you would say  2.6.23.

I have the a similar problem as Xamindar. I know that for MPC61 intel-hda car, a working option set would be: 

```

           [M]   Build Analog Device HD-audio codec support                                  

           [*]   Aggressive power-saving on HD-audio                                  

           (0)     Default time-out for HD-audio power-save mode 

```

but I would like to know what are the options for a ICH-8 intel-hda card.

----------

## rolypoly

 *Quote:*   

> I think that you would say 2.6.23.

 

Nope. Definately trying 2.6.24. Below are the options I get when selecting Inte HD Audio. None.

```

      < > (Creative) Ensoniq AudioPCI 1371/1373  

      < > ESS ES1938/1946/1969 (Solo-1)             

      < > ESS ES1968/1978 (Maestro-1/2/2E)         

      < > ForteMedia FM801                     

      <M> Intel HD Audio                          

      < > RME Hammerfall DSP Audio        

      < > RME Hammerfall DSP MADI        

      < > ICEnsemble ICE1712 (Envy24)   

      < > ICE/VT1724/1720 (Envy24HT/PT)

```

In General setup I've selected Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers but still I don't get the extra options  :Sad: 

----------

## kingc

 *rolypoly wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   I think that you would say 2.6.23. 
> 
> Nope. Definately trying 2.6.24. Below are the options I get when selecting Inte HD Audio. None.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I found quite a few options missing in menuconfig for 2.6.24 immediately after emerging... try copy your 2.6.23 .config file across and run make oldconfig... had all the options available after that for some reason.

----------

## kingc

 *Xamindar wrote:*   

> The 2.6.24 kernel has lots of new options for the HD audio driver.  How can I tell which ones I need?
> 
> I tried building them all, my sound did work.....sometimes.  Then I would have to reboot to get it back.
> 
> Then I tried no other options and now I have no sound at all.
> ...

 

Maybe just check your motherboard manual / mfgr website / look at the board if you only want to build for your specific chip? Otherwise build them all...

----------

## jcat

 *rolypoly wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   I think that you would say 2.6.23. 
> 
> Nope. Definately trying 2.6.24. Below are the options I get when selecting Inte HD Audio. None.
> 
> 

 

Might be worth double checking with

```
ls -la /usr/src/linux
```

 :Smile: 

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## d2_racing

I'm using all the options except Aggressive power-saving on HD-audio, because Alsa had a roft time at the boot about the mixer and also alsa didn't found my card.

I will inverstigate this more next time that I build the kernel for the 2.6.24-Gentoo-r3.

----------

## rolypoly

Oh dear. Now I do feel silly...   :Embarassed: 

Hmm, seem to be using 2.6.23-gentoo-r8....

Please ignore me, I'll go away.

Ok, maybe 'now' I'll try 2.6.24   :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

No problem.

----------

## jcat

 *rolypoly wrote:*   

> Oh dear. Now I do feel silly...  
> 
> Hmm, seem to be using 2.6.23-gentoo-r8....
> 
> 

 

Don't we all from time to time!   :Very Happy: 

Cheers,

jcat

----------

## d2_racing

Yeah you are right, I did it in the past and I will do it again, I'm sure  :Smile: Last edited by d2_racing on Mon Feb 18, 2008 8:35 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## rolypoly

Ok, now I am using 2.6.24 and strangely enough the kernel options are there and my audio works perfectly. 

Who'd have thought....   :Laughing: 

----------

## d2_racing

Nice  :Smile: 

----------

## Ilya.A

Hi!

I found it!  :Very Happy: 

Compile driver with all codecs and look at /proc/asound/card0/. You'll find codecs you need.

----------

## d2_racing

Thanks for the info  :Smile: 

----------

